
What Ecstasy Does to Octopuses - vkreso
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/09/octopuses-on-ecstasy-prefer-each-other-to-chewbacca/570763?single_page=true
======
Clark231
I work with MAPS (Multidisciplinary association for psychedelic science). We
have been working with MDMA as a treatment for PTSD with incredible success.
The work we do is important and inspiring but it can be tough and dark at
times. I can not tell you how incredibly jealous I am that i was not involved
in this research.

~~~
CynicalDio
You are basically living my dream! I've been infatuated with the work MAPS
does for as long as I've been interested in pharmacology (About 10 years).

------
dominicr
Are people using random generators to create research topics? Throw in a list
of animals, a list of chemicals, hit the button and boom!: New thesis topic!

